
John McAfee Reveals to FBI, on National TV, How to Crack the iPhone - jharohit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG0bAaK7p9s
======
leeleelee
How exactly that works is beyond my knowledge, can anyone here confirm it's as
easy as he says?

